# amp for j45



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

hey all, I picked up a new j 45 and am looking for a decent sound from an amp, not really wanting to spend a ton cause I will only use the amp occasionally, any suggestions ?? happy new year and stay tuned !!!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

jimmy c g said:


> hey all, I picked up a new j 45 and am looking for a decent sound from an amp, not really wanting to spend a ton cause I will only use the amp occasionally, any suggestions ?? happy new year and stay tuned !!!


Used fender twin may cost $1000

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

@silvertonebetty A Twin for a J45? 

Fishman amps are very popular at all price points. I've heard good things about the Godin Acoustic Solutions amps. Depending on your budget I would try to find a used AER Alpha.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Already mentioned but I'll second it, Fishman.

I've never been one for acoustic amps but recently was trying out an acoustic in the store and the sales guy plugged the guitar in while I was playing it, snuck up on me like a ninja. I liked it, seemed nice.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fishman aura pedal into a keyboard amp and you should be set. That pedal sounds like a million bucks.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I guess I gotta check out the fishman gear, is there no love for the fender acoustisonics here ?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I haven't heard a piezo acoustic into an acoustic amp sound as nice as my friend's tele w/ graphtech ghost, into fishman pedal, into PA.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Gordon Lightfoot used a Twin for many years


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jimmy c g said:


> I guess I gotta check out the fishman gear, is there no love for the fender acoustisonics here ?


I looked at the Fender Acoustisonics but when all was said and done, I ended up with the Traynor TMV10 for a little more money. Give it a look or maybe even rent one from L & M for a month. I think you can put 1/2 of the rental cost toward a new one.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

pattste said:


> @silvertonebetty A Twin for a J45?
> 
> Fishman amps are very popular at all price points. I've heard good things about the Godin Acoustic Solutions amps. Depending on your budget I would try to find a used AER Alpha.


Why not I use my 79 mesa for my acoustic sounds awesome
















Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't count out Traynor. They make some nice acoustic amps.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I'll second a used AER - nothing I've ever plugged an acoustic into sounds as goods as an AER.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Never heard of AER until now. Looked them up and they look expensive? Only CDN distributor I see is in Quebec. Edit: but they have dealers across the country. Have to look into this a bit closer. Thanks for the h/u.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

If you want to hear AER in action, check out some Tommy E - he uses them and gives very high praise. They aren't cheap, but I've seen the Compact 60 for as low as $750 on the used market. I just missed one for $800 last month.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

You don't mention the pickup system you have installed. That, IMO, determines what goes next in the chain.

Lots of choices available, but it is best to know as much about the gear you already own, and where you plan to use it, before giving advice.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

sorry for lack of clarity, the pickup is the stock 2015 j45 system, lr baggs, likely mostly home use ( im an older non pro), ive had j45s before but non with built in pickup and might actually prefer not having a built in one, while Im on the subject any point weight/tone wise in removing it? has anybody done so, the advice re renting a system is a good starting point for gear l & m stock but they "dont got it all" cheers and thanks for the input- ps Victoria is my local


----------



## rearviewmirror2 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've got an older acoustisonic model that is actually quite nice. I've heard a nice Fishman too. I've used a bass amp or a kb amp when in a pinch as well.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

no ones mentioned the cheap traynor tvm-10?


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

after playing plugged in I feel the this particular internal pick up isnt the way to go so I pulled the battery hoping to avoid dreaded battery corrosion and get an ounce less weight. does it feel lighter ? not too sure, maybe ..... fwiw, the git sounds awesome after a month with the the daddario coated 80 20 bronze exp 11 s, 12 to 53 that went on the day I bought it, the complimentary gibson set remain in pkg, thanks for all the suggestions but if needed I will mike it cheers and stayed tuned !!


----------

